# Draft Restrictions - Panama



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

The Panama Canal Authority says it will temporarily cut the size of ships allowed through because of drought caused by El Nino.
From 8 September, the maximum draft of ships will be cut to 39ft (11.89m), which may affect up to 20% of traffic.
A similar restriction was imposed for the same reason in 1998.
The authorities say a further cut in the draft could be imposed on 16 September if the situation does not improve.
The authority has taken the action because water levels in the Gatun and Alhajuela lakes has reduced as a result of the El Nino weather phenomenon.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-33833129


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

So is that a "draught restriction" or a "drought restriction"?

John T


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

If Panama is suffering a drought then there is no hope for the rest of us.

The Egyptians must be laughing, though.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If they could restrict the drought there'd be no need for precautions!


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

El Nino has been a part of the Earth's natural cycle for ages. But since we keep being told that this is the hottest summer, or coldest winter, or wettest Bank Holiday "since records began", it's all blamed on Global Warming "caused by all those dirty petrol/diesel/ low emissions/high emissions/ aerosol propellants etc etc..." 
The "What goes round comes round" theory works for me.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That's right D.S. You just snuggle up in front of the telly and don't worry about it.

John T


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm watching the cricket highlights again John.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats right just relax and drink your vegemite


----------

